# 95 pickup fuel pump problem plus bed removal



## jrgman42 (Aug 9, 2013)

I recently acquired a 1995 Nissan hardbody 2-door 5-speed from my brother.

In about 2010, it wouldn't start anymore. He was able to spray starting fluid into it and get it to run, but only until the starting fluid ran out. He surmised that the fuel pump had gone out, parked it in his yard, and bought a new truck.

I towed it to my house, and did a little troubleshooting. I found the fuel pump fuse was blown. After replacing it, it still wouldn't start. I removed fuel filter and found no gas getting that far.

I swapped out what I think is the fuel pump relay with another one that was already there, and found no change. I'm pretty sure it narrows it down to the fuel pump.

I guess I'm looking for confirmation that this narrows it down to the fuel pump.

In addition, I guess I will need to remove the bed in order to get access to it. I think I've found some instructions here from a search, but if someone has a direct link to details about bed removal, I would appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Sounds like you have checked it out almost as thoroughly as you can. If you can bang on the bottom of the fuel tank with a rubber maillot or dead blow hammer while someone is cranking, sometimes a bad pump will unfreeze long enough to come back to life a little. It might fire off. If it's sat a long, long time that probably isn't going to happen.

I can't advise one way or the other on bed removal, but it looks like it would be easier just to drop the tank. I guess it all depends on whether you can get the truck up in the air or not.

If you can get to the fuel pump electrical connector you can check for power there first and that might save you some headache.

-R


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can check for power at the relay. If there's power at the relay, check for power and ground at the top of the sending unit. You can also jump the switch side of the fuel pump relay, which "should" send constant power to the pump, to help check that circuit. If you have power and good ground, then that narrows it down to either the pump or an open circuit in the fuel sending unit, which would require removal in either case. You can service the pump by either removing the bed or by dropping the tank out the bottom. It all depends on if you have a lift and a jack to support the tank or if you'll be working on the ground and have some friends to help lift the bed off, as well as what kind of condition the bolt are to the bed.


----------

